# Fox News.. Hottest Honeys



## Lumpy 1

Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news... 


The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net


----------



## old navy

yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.


----------



## OODA_Loop

Rick Maddow approves this thread.


----------



## Truthseeker420

old navy said:


> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.



Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.


----------



## editec

*



Fox News.. Hottest Honeys

Click to expand...

* 
*If the fading beauty pagent queen look is what turns you on, I suppose.*


----------



## rightwinger

amazing what some bleach and silicone can do


----------



## Truthseeker420

so Fox is good for porn?


----------



## Nosmo King

OOOooo!  Look at the bright shiny things!

Some much distraction, and yet so fair and balanced!  How do they do it?


----------



## Sherry

My favorite didn't make the cut...


----------



## freedombecki

rightwinger said:


> amazing what some bleach and silicone can do


Yep. It's what makes Holly weird. 

.


----------



## whitehall

Truthseeker420 said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...


Wrong, dumbass Barry Hussein Obama went to Harvard. Bush want to Yale. Where did Harry Truman go to college?


----------



## Political Junky

whitehall said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Wrong, dumbass Barry Hussein Obama went to Harvard. Bush want to Yale. Where did Harry Truman go to college?
Click to expand...

Bush, Jr. went to Harvard Business, after Yale. You're wrong.


----------



## bodecea

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net



Guess they've got to have some goal.


----------



## Trajan

Truthseeker420 said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...


Yale actually,  he got his mba from Harvard.


----------



## Trajan

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net



Julie Banderas ......yea baby......


----------



## rightwinger

Trajan said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Yale actually,  he got his mba from Harvard.
Click to expand...


He didn't have to actually go to Harvard to get an MBA?

Damn.....that's connections


----------



## Rozman

rightwinger said:


> amazing what some bleach and silicone can do



It's amazing....the Fox news bunnies.Beauty and brains....
Let's give MSNBC a chance here my friends to offer their response...
Leading off for the MSNBC crew we have....

Rachel Maddow....

I rest my case...


----------



## naomibee

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net



yup thats true lumpy becaues bluebell said so too.


----------



## rightwinger

Rozman said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> amazing what some bleach and silicone can do
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's amazing....the Fox news bunnies.Beauty and brains....
> Let's give MSNBC a chance here my friends to offer their response...
> Leading off for the MSNBC crew we have....
> 
> Rachel Maddow....
> 
> I rest my case...
Click to expand...


----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## rightwinger




----------



## Lumpy 1

naomibee said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yup thats true lumpy becaues bluebell said so too.
Click to expand...


She did...


----------



## Unkotare

Truthseeker420 said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...




Did you?


----------



## GHook93

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net



Where is Michelle Malkin on that list?


----------



## Lumpy 1

editec said:


> *
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News.. Hottest Honeys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *If the fading beauty pagent queen look is what turns you on, I suppose.*



Eh.. just pleasant to look at I guess.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Political Junky said:


> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dumbass Barry Hussein Obama went to Harvard. Bush want to Yale. Where did Harry Truman go to college?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Bush, Jr. went to Harvard Business, after Yale. You're wrong.
Click to expand...


Forgive him...I didn't believe it when I first he Bush went to Harvard.


----------



## MeBelle

Truthseeker420 said:


> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> whitehall said:
> 
> 
> 
> Wrong, dumbass Barry Hussein Obama went to Harvard. Bush want to Yale. Where did Harry Truman go to college?
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr. went to Harvard Business, after Yale. You're wrong.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Forgive him...I didn't believe it when I first he Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...


Interesting, both Bush AND Obama went to Harvard...


----------



## MeBelle

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net



I would call Shep Smith a babe...and he's not a girl...


----------



## Truthseeker420

MeBelle60 said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call Shep Smith a babe...and he's not a girl...
Click to expand...


Fox News Beefcake?


----------



## MeBelle

Truthseeker420 said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I would call Shep Smith a babe...and he's not a girl...
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Fox News Beefcake?
Click to expand...


Yes!
Thank you!!


----------



## imbalance

MeBelle60 said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Political Junky said:
> 
> 
> 
> Bush, Jr. went to Harvard Business, after Yale. You're wrong.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Forgive him...I didn't believe it when I first he Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Interesting, both Bush AND Obama went to Harvard...
Click to expand...


Bush got his MBA from Harvard, Barry got his JD from Harvard.  Romney got his MBA _and_ JD from Harvard.  Romney will be our next president, just sayin.


----------



## Warrior102

Here's all the Fox babes - 

The Babes Of Fox News

Megyn Kelly - my absolute favorite -


----------



## Sallow

Most of those girls look exactly alike.

That's pretty strange.


----------



## uscitizen

Men will buy lots of things they do not need from pretty girls.  Even lies.


----------



## editec

Lumpy 1 said:


> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News.. Hottest Honeys
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *
> *If the fading beauty pagent queen look is what turns you on, I suppose.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. just pleasant to look at I guess.
Click to expand...

 
Beauty is the eye of the beholder, amigo.

If they're pleasant for you to look at, then they_ are_ pleasant looking.

I'm just pointing out that they are not "hot honeys" as far as I am concerned.

FWIW, I am just not a big fan of the whole _beauty pagent look_ was my point.  NOt in the fading ones of yesterday, and not even in those who are today's Miss Americas etc.

To me they look like artifical constructs, not real women.

There's just no accounting for taste, eh?


----------



## uscitizen

editec said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the fading beauty pagent queen look is what turns you on, I suppose.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. just pleasant to look at I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is the eye of the beholder, amigo.
> 
> If they're pleasant for you to look at, then they_ are_ pleasant looking.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that they are not "hot honeys" as far as I am concerned.
> 
> FWIW, I am just not a big fan of the whole _beauty pagent look_ was my point.  NOt in the fading ones of yesterday, and not even in those who are today's Miss Americas etc.
> 
> To me they look like artifical constructs, not real women.
> 
> There's just no accounting for taste, eh?
Click to expand...


Yep not all of us like what is marketed to us.
A bit less "plastic" and more realism for me please.


----------



## bodecea

uscitizen said:


> Men will buy lots of things they do not need from pretty girls.  Even lies.



Yep...wait. Do you think that was intentional?


----------



## uscitizen

bodecea said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will buy lots of things they do not need from pretty girls.  Even lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...wait. Do you think that was intentional?
Click to expand...


Well I suppose so unless those psychologists and such on Fox's payrioll are not doing their job.


----------



## rightwinger

Sallow said:


> Most of those girls look exactly alike.
> 
> That's pretty strange.



Stepford anchors


----------



## uscitizen

If someone would just redo the following with the Fox gals and lyrics of "Addicted to Fox" 

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XcATvu5f9vE&ob=av2e]Robert Palmer - Addicted To Love - YouTube[/ame]

the song starts out:
The lights are on but your're not home, your mind is not your own...

Watch it and imagine.


----------



## Unkotare

editec said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> editec said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *If the fading beauty pagent queen look is what turns you on, I suppose.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Eh.. just pleasant to look at I guess.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Beauty is the eye of the beholder, amigo.
> 
> If they're pleasant for you to look at, then they_ are_ pleasant looking.
> 
> I'm just pointing out that they are not "hot honeys" as far as I am concerned.
> 
> FWIW, I am just not a big fan of the whole _beauty pagent look_ was my point.  NOt in the fading ones of yesterday, and not even in those who are today's Miss Americas etc.
> 
> To me they look like artifical constructs, not real women.
> 
> There's just no accounting for taste, eh?
Click to expand...




You're into ugly chicks. Got it.


----------



## Unkotare

Liberals can even get pissy about attractive women. Must be depressing as hell to be a liberal.


----------



## Synthaholic

Truthseeker420 said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...

I thought dumbass Bush went to Yale.


----------



## uscitizen

Beauty that endures comes from within.
Pretty on the outside does not override ugly within.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought dumbass Bush went to Yale.
Click to expand...


Where's your MBA from ?


----------



## AquaAthena

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net




Kirsten Powers is a Fox News contributor and she is very attractive.  Also, Laurie Dhue was hot too, but for some reason, not there anymore...


----------



## daveman

bodecea said:


> uscitizen said:
> 
> 
> 
> Men will buy lots of things they do not need from pretty girls.  Even lies.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yep...wait. Do you think that was intentional?
Click to expand...


No more so than any other network.


----------



## Big Black Dog

I feel better about receiving bad news if I'm told by an attractive lady.


----------



## Synthaholic

AquaAthena said:


> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten Powers is a Fox News contributor and she is very attractive.  Also, Laurie Dhue was hot too, but for some reason, not there anymore...
Click to expand...



Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.


----------



## Unkotare

Synthaholic said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought dumbass Bush went to Yale.
Click to expand...




Smarter than both of you Bush attended both schools.


----------



## Synthaholic

Pretty insulting.










*FOXs Bio: *Courtney Friel joined FOX News Channel in February 2007 as an entertainment reporter. Read more>>



*Were so enamored with Ms. Friel weve decided to provide some bonus  footage of Courtney doing what Courtney does best (read: looking hot).*



















What she does best is "looking hot".  Yeah, that's a nice compliment.


----------



## Unkotare

uscitizen said:


> Beauty that endures comes from within.
> Pretty on the outside does not override ugly within.




= you've never had an attractive woman give you the time of day in your whole life


----------



## Unkotare

No one has mentioned Jenna Lee? Come on people!


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten Powers is a Fox News contributor and she is very attractive.  Also, Laurie Dhue was hot too, but for some reason, not there anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.
Click to expand...

Good for her for getting sober.

Now, did you have this irrational hatred for her when she was working at CNN and MSNBC?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten Powers is a Fox News contributor and she is very attractive.  Also, Laurie Dhue was hot too, but for some reason, not there anymore...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good for her for getting sober.
> 
> Now, did you have this irrational hatred for her when she was working at CNN and MSNBC?
Click to expand...

I really don't know who she is, except for the news stories about her alcoholism.  Sorry to disappoint you.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> Pretty insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOXs Bio: *Courtney Friel joined FOX News Channel in February 2007 as an entertainment reporter. Read more>>
> 
> 
> 
> *Were so enamored with Ms. Friel weve decided to provide some bonus  footage of Courtney doing what Courtney does best (read: looking hot).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she does best is "looking hot".  Yeah, that's a nice compliment.


Those pictures are not from the Fox bio, as you're implying.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her for getting sober.
> 
> Now, did you have this irrational hatred for her when she was working at CNN and MSNBC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know who she is, except for the news stories about her alcoholism.  Sorry to disappoint you.
Click to expand...

So you just hate her because her name was connected to  Fox.  Got it.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her for getting sober.
> 
> Now, did you have this irrational hatred for her when she was working at CNN and MSNBC?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I really don't know who she is, except for the news stories about her alcoholism.  Sorry to disappoint you.
Click to expand...


Why don't you go jerk off to your Candy Crowley collection.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOX&#8217;s Bio: *Courtney Friel joined FOX News Channel in February 2007 as an entertainment reporter. Read more>>
> 
> 
> 
> *We&#8217;re so enamored with Ms. Friel we&#8217;ve decided to provide some bonus  footage of Courtney doing what Courtney does best (read: looking hot).*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What she does best is "looking hot".  Yeah, that's a nice compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are not from the Fox bio, as you're implying.
Click to expand...

I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".

You do not agree with me?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Good for her for getting sober.
> 
> Now, did you have this irrational hatred for her when she was working at CNN and MSNBC?
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who she is, except for the news stories about her alcoholism.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So you just hate her because her name was connected to  Fox.  Got it.
Click to expand...

You have funny definitions of words like 'hate'.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> [I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?


I don't know.  I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.

Is there something wrong with looking hot?


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I really don't know who she is, except for the news stories about her alcoholism.  Sorry to disappoint you.
> 
> 
> 
> So you just hate her because her name was connected to  Fox.  Got it.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You have funny definitions of words like 'hate'.
Click to expand...


I get them from the dictionary.  No wonder you don't recognize them.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
Click to expand...



True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you just hate her because her name was connected to  Fox.  Got it.
> 
> 
> 
> You have funny definitions of words like 'hate'.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> *I get them from the dictionary*.  No wonder you don't recognize them.
Click to expand...



Yet you still misuse them.

I guess it's like how wingnuts can look at 98% of scientists agreeing, and still dismiss it.

Willful ignorance.


----------



## PeteEU

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
Click to expand...


what standards?

And European news/sports channels > Fox when it comes to babes.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
Click to expand...

No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational hatred.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> You have funny definitions of words like 'hate'.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *I get them from the dictionary*.  No wonder you don't recognize them.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Yet you still misuse them.
Click to expand...

No, I don't.


Synthaholic said:


> I guess it's like how wingnuts can look at 98% of scientists agreeing, and still dismiss it.
> 
> Willful ignorance.


No, willful ignorance is how moonbats can look at obviously flawed science and claim it's correct.


----------



## Truthseeker420

Warrior102 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> 
> 
> I thought dumbass Bush went to Yale.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Where's your MBA from ?
Click to expand...


Probably in the toilet after the Bush presidency.


----------



## MeBelle

Unkotare said:


> No one has mentioned Jenna Lee? Come on people!


 'Cause Jenna is a redhead, not a blonde...isn't fitting the FOX 'mold'. Janice Dean is a brunette.


----------



## Warrior102

Synthaholic said:


> AquaAthena said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lumpy 1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Kirsten Powers is a Fox News contributor and she is very attractive.  Also, Laurie Dhue was hot too, but for some reason, not there anymore...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> Laurie Dhue is a drunk who is on leave to kick her addiction.
Click to expand...


She's not on leave, dipshit. She's also been sober since 2007

Can you make the same claim ?


----------



## MeBelle

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> Pretty insulting.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *FOXs Bio: *Courtney Friel joined FOX News Channel in February 2007 as an entertainment reporter. Read more>>
> 
> <snip>
> 
> *Were so enamored with Ms. Friel weve decided to provide some bonus  footage of Courtney doing what Courtney does best (read: looking hot).*
> 
> 
> What she does best is "looking hot".  Yeah, that's a nice compliment.
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are not from the Fox bio, as you're implying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
Click to expand...


Link to the 'author' please.


----------



## imbalance

Synthaholic said:


> I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?



To say that what she does best is look hot hardley says anything negative about anything else considering she's hotter than at least 95% of the population.  So, if for example quantum physics was the second best thing she did, and she did it better than 94% of people on earth, I'd say that's still pretty impressive.  

In any case, I'm pretty much certain her intelligence > rdean's.


----------



## Trajan

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> [I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
Click to expand...


damn straight brother..... like CBS and katie Coruic, now thems standards!!!!


----------



## Unkotare

MeBelle60 said:


> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has mentioned Jenna Lee? Come on people!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause Jenna is a redhead, not a blonde...isn't fitting the FOX 'mold'. Janice Dean is a brunette.
Click to expand...




There are plenty of non-blonds on Fox.


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational *hatred*.
Click to expand...



There you go again.


----------



## Synthaholic

MeBelle60 said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Those pictures are not from the Fox bio, as you're implying.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Link to the 'author' please.
Click to expand...

[Psst!  It's the OP!]


----------



## Synthaholic

imbalance said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> To say that what she does best is look hot hardley says anything negative about anything else considering she's hotter than at least 95% of the population.  *So, if for example quantum physics was the second best thing she did, and she did it better than 94% of people on earth, I'd say that's still pretty impressive*.
> 
> In any case, I'm pretty much certain her intelligence > rdean's.
Click to expand...



  I stand corrected.


----------



## MeBelle

Synthaholic said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not implying anything.  I'm saying that the author of this list is insulting this reporter by claiming that what she does best is "look hot".
> 
> You do not agree with me?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Link to the 'author' please.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> [Psst!  It's the OP!]
Click to expand...


OH, got it. 
I ass-u-med you meant 'author' of where the pics came from, hence the confusion.

And naww, the OP did not mean what you think he meant.


----------



## MeBelle

Unkotare said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has mentioned Jenna Lee? Come on people!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause Jenna is a redhead, not a blonde...isn't fitting the FOX 'mold'. Janice Dean is a brunette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of non-blonds on Fox.
Click to expand...


Like Shep Smith  lol


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
> 
> 
> 
> No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational *hatred*.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
Click to expand...

If you don't like your irrational hatred being pointed out, stop hating irrationally.

Easy, huh?


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational *hatred*.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> If you don't like your irrational *hatred *being pointed out, stop *hating* irrationally.
> 
> Easy, huh?
Click to expand...



There you go again.

Maybe extreme words are all an extremist like you can use.


----------



## uscitizen

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> I don't know. * I've never seen her reporting.  Looking hot may indeed be the best thing she does.*
> 
> Is there something wrong with looking hot?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational hatred.
Click to expand...


There is rational hatred?


----------



## saveliberty

uscitizen said:


> There is rational hatred?



Yep, and I apply it several vegetables and a few fruits.


----------



## saveliberty

The Weather Channel is where hot is these days.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like your irrational *hatred *being pointed out, stop *hating* irrationally.
> 
> Easy, huh?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> Maybe extreme words are all an extremist like you can use.
Click to expand...

You're a leftist, driven solely by emotion.  And as with most leftists, that emotion is hate, with a side order of rage.  

You can deny it, but not credibly.


----------



## daveman

uscitizen said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> True.  It's not like FOXNEWS has high standards.
> 
> 
> 
> No more or less than any other outlet.  You'd see that if you weren't blinded by irrational hatred.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> There is rational hatred?
Click to expand...


Perhaps.  I dunno.  I don't do any hating.  It's a waste of energy.


----------



## Mad Scientist

Lumpy 1 said:


> Hands down.. the Gals of Fox News are the hottest babes in the news...
> 
> 
> The 11 Hottest FOX News Reporters | NextRound.net


Any hot wimmen working for NPR?


----------



## PeteEU

Mélissa Theuriau from France is hands down the best looking news anchor out there. 

Then there are the sport anchor/reporters out there. 

Sara Carbonero is on top there according to most rankings and I have to agree


----------



## Synthaholic

daveman said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> If you don't like your irrational *hatred *being pointed out, stop *hating* irrationally.
> 
> Easy, huh?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> Maybe extreme words are all an extremist like you can use.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're a leftist, driven solely by emotion.  And as with most leftists, that emotion is hate, with a side order of rage.
> 
> You can deny it, but not credibly.
Click to expand...

What did Limbaugh say?  "Accuse your opponents of what you yourself do"?

The Rightwing are the emotional ones.  They are the ones who don't believe in science because it doesn't 'feel right'.


----------



## daveman

Synthaholic said:


> daveman said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> There you go again.
> 
> Maybe extreme words are all an extremist like you can use.
> 
> 
> 
> You're a leftist, driven solely by emotion.  And as with most leftists, that emotion is hate, with a side order of rage.
> 
> You can deny it, but not credibly.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Limbaugh say?  "Accuse your opponents of what you yourself do"?
Click to expand...

Did he?  Link, please.  


Synthaholic said:


> The Rightwing are the emotional ones.  They are the ones who don't believe in science because it doesn't 'feel right'.


Not really.  But stale repetition of leftist dogma is all I can expect from you.


----------



## PLYMCO_PILGRIM

Truthseeker420 said:


> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
Click to expand...


You mean Yale, it was dumbass obama that went to harvard.


BTW Bush got better grades than John Kerry did at Yale


----------



## NYcarbineer

Unkotare said:


> MeBelle60 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Unkotare said:
> 
> 
> 
> No one has mentioned Jenna Lee? Come on people!
> 
> 
> 
> 'Cause Jenna is a redhead, not a blonde...isn't fitting the FOX 'mold'. Janice Dean is a brunette.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of non-blonds on Fox.
Click to expand...


Only if they went on pay per view.


----------



## NYcarbineer

See blonde Megyn Kelly get nailed by Jon Stewart:

Yahoo! Video Detail for Jon Stewart Nails Megyn Kelly | TDS | Lactate I...

Her new I-hate-my-life self inflicted hairdo is a bonus btw.


----------



## Political Junky

PLYMCO_PILGRIM said:


> Truthseeker420 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> old navy said:
> 
> 
> 
> yep, and smart. Bunches of them have law and other advanced degrees.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dumbass Bush went to Harvard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You mean Yale, it was dumbass obama that went to harvard.
> 
> 
> BTW Bush got better grades than John Kerry did at Yale
Click to expand...

Bush went to Harvard, as well as Yale.


----------



## Political Junky

NYcarbineer said:


> See blonde Megyn Kelly get nailed by Jon Stewart:
> 
> Yahoo! Video Detail for Jon Stewart Nails Megyn Kelly | TDS | Lactate I...
> 
> Her new I-hate-my-life self inflicted hairdo is a bonus btw.


What a great video. Poor Megyn was caught red handed contradicting herself.


----------

